
Monorean: Cheat on tests with absolute discretion - laretluval
http://www.monorean.com/
======
bryanrasmussen
I can't help but think this must be useful for something other than cheating,
but I can't think of anything off-hand.

------
herodotus
And all I need next is the tiny brain that I can use to cheat in my job after
I graduate by cheating.

